# Happy 1st Birthday Fritz!



## Debanneball

Today, my wee lad turns one year! I think I am more excited than he is. 

Drum roll please.....

_Horray Horray, today is your day.._
_The day you turn another page away._
_Into the bin your puppyhood goes,_
_In with the new one it flows!_
_Today is your day, don't hesitate_
_Live your life as a Big Boy now!_

_Happy 1st Birthday Big Boy!_

View attachment 300330


View attachment 300338


View attachment 300346


View attachment 300354


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Awwww, happy birthday handsome! What a face! :wub:


----------



## Ruger Monster

Happy birthday handsome!!


----------



## kelbonc

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday Fritz!!! You have grown into a very handsome fella!!! Hope you get spoiled!!! Love the photos.


----------



## dogma13

Happy Birthday Fritz!Make your mom happy and EAT


----------



## Nikitta

Happy Birthday Fritz!


----------



## Shade

:birthday: Fritz, enjoy being spoilt today


----------



## WolfsOwner

Happy happy birthday Fritz!!!


----------



## dylan_and_atlas

Happy birthday, Fritz! Enjoy an extra treat


----------



## McWeagle

Happy birthday, Big Boy Fritz! Nox sends a doggy hug.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 1st Birthday Fritz. Enjoy your day.


----------



## HOBY

He's a Big Shot now!

Where's the cake!

Nice pic by the stone fence.


----------



## Ellimaybel

Happy Birthday Fritz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheyanna

Happy birthday fritz. Eat something today.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Happy Birthday Fritz!!!


----------



## Debanneball

Thanks all for the wishes! I went for a drive to the Harold Mine, checked out the water, down to Belleville, got a knuckle bone..yum yum! I had breakfast and lunch..maybe dinner, we will see...my Dad says Mom is a terrible cook! My friend Murphy (border collie) is staying with me for a couple of days, so I am having lots of fun! 

Fritz

PS, Mom burnt the cake....oops she forgot it in the oven...


----------



## Vadermomma

Happy 1st fritz and many more to come!!!!


----------



## glowingtoadfly

Happy bd Fritz!


----------



## Black Kali

:hug: Happy birthday!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Happy Birthday Fritz! I toast my first bourbon of the evening to you!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Deb he looks good! Btw he's still a puppy for awhile yet. . He looks like a healthy lanky teenage boy! Congrats on a happy year together, wishing you many more with him.


----------

